

Genius Hacker Who Made Distant Vibrator App - GetCloserToHer [video] - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/sex-tech-becoming-mainstream-justing-wilcox-life-30-april-2012/

======
syed123
Nice video, nice event! Love to see what new startups comeup from the next
event.

~~~
FnF
Looking forward to seeing you

------
vshyshov
Awesome! Would love to have one

